# cutting to a gcc plotter



## southcitymama (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Rhinestone experts...
I have question regarding my gcc plotter. I am cutting rhinestone templates and would like the cuts to be a little more defined. I'm sure there is a way to cut the circle twice but, cannot figure it out. I use coreldraw.
Thank you in advance,
Cami


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Cami!
Which GCC cutter do you have? Also, what kind of a blade are you using? 
You need a 60 degree blade to cut the little circles more precisely than a 45 degree blade.


----------



## southcitymama (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an expert 24 and I am cutting with a 60 degree blade. It just doesn't weed very well and the bottom of the design circles are not cut completely around? I saw that there is a setting to do the cut twice over the circle but, I cannot find it? Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the double cut or..cutting twice is done via the software you are using...different packages do it differently. With DAS you overlay...with Winpcsignpro..you merely click on the dialog box and select the number of times. if your cuts are not true or only partial...check out your offset


----------



## southcitymama (Apr 6, 2011)

charles,
I will play with the offset and let you know.....
Thank you very much


----------

